# netbeans java me



## Dortundhier (1. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

wie krieg ich das Plugin installiert JAVA me ... damit ich JAVA ME dateien schreiben kann und woher bekomme ich dann das richtige Handy zum testen


----------



## The_S (1. Dez 2009)

Lad dir am Besten das SDK 3.0 runter. Da ist ne NetBeans-Version für ME mit dabei.

Ein Handy zum Testen solltest du am Besten selbst haben  .


----------



## dortundhier (2. Dez 2009)

habe eins ehm aber will das aufm mac programmierung muss ich das beachten?


----------



## The_S (2. Dez 2009)

Uff ... Java ME und MAC is so ne Sache. Ich versorg dich mal mit ein paar Links aus einem anderen Forum, wo so etwas schon einmal diskutiert wurde

J2MeForum :: Thema anzeigen - Java ME SDK erstmals für Mac OS
J2MeForum :: Thema anzeigen - J2ME-Entwicklung auf Mac OS?


----------

